# Thinset over thinset



## mtplus (Jun 22, 2006)

I was wondering if Thinset will adhere to a layer of previously cured Thinset? I have 1 corner of a wall that is about 3/16 " out of plumb just close to the tub. My plan is to put down a leveling layer of thinset first and let it cure. Then I will mud with thinset and lay tile.

If this is not a good idea, I can just pack the thinset thicker in that corner at the time that I lay the tile.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## HJ1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Robert

Thinset will adhere to thinset just fine. If all your talking about is 3/16" then thinset is a good solution.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

They do sell a rapid-setting level quick mix that will cure in 4 hours
You just pour it on and trowel flat
It's about 30 bucks a bag


----------



## mtplus (Jun 22, 2006)

*Thinset over Thinset*

Matt,

Is that for a floor or wall? My application is a wall. Do you remember the name of the product?

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Floors.


----------



## J&J Home Imp. (Nov 25, 2006)

I think you are on the right track with the thinset. If you need it to set fast you can get some "hot mud". I believe Home Depot sells Rapid Set Modified mortar. I use it quite bit. It dries in about 2hrs or depending how thick and if you put a fan on it that will speed it up.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Forget the fan. Fast Set will set much faster with warmer water. Use Hot water and it will set up in the bucket as you mix it. Personal experience.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

MTPLUS a note on that rapidset thinset. Tis for floors however Young Tilewalker be quik,be very very quik. :furious:. I have ventured into that swamp. It cures in 4hrs but starts setting up in as little as 15 mins! I made the disasterous decision to try to use it on a 25 x 20 floor in my kitchen , I think you get the picture. 
JackM


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

You can flat trowel the low area with same thinset you already have.
Work at another edge. I like to start with a full piece at tub.
Then by time you get to that corner it is already starting to harden.
Then backbutter the tile in that corner that you leveled off with thinset
Just pay attention to lippage


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Unless you have used fast setting thinset in the past or this is a very small area, VERY small, and your a DIYer, Don't use it, not needed.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

there's nothing wrong with SpeedSet.
We use it all the time on commercial jobs.
And if we are doing a bath and it is only bath in house.
Same with foyers and halls. People need to access these areas. 
It's tough to tell them "you can't walk on this for 24 hours", and really thinking they're not gonna walk on it on there way to bed, or to grab a snack, or use the restroom.
What are they gonna do? Set up a rope swing?

SpeedSet is fine. It's a Custom product and stands up just the same as FlexBond or VersaBond. You just mix little bits at a time to keep proper consistency.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/Rich7/017Medium.jpg:w00t:


----------

